# Shanahans on the green



## car (18 Dec 2006)

dinner for 2, anyone know how much on average?  My dad loves his steak so thought meal paid for in shanahans would be a nice xmas gift.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

Well the [broken link removed] is €45 p.p. if that's anything to go by? I'd imagine you could at least double that for dinner and wine etc.


----------



## HighFlier (18 Dec 2006)

Dinner in Shanahans w/wine circa €100-130 each.

But if you are a steak lover nowhere comes close.

Order onion rings just to see what they bring you!.

Ususlly closes for Xmas period though and at all busy times need a number of weeks advance booking.


----------



## baby_tooth (18 Dec 2006)

its nice to buy wayyy over priced.

you can't go wrong with chapter one...easily the best in town. and if he likes his steak, one pico is excellent on them.

if ya want the green, book well in advance and prices are as last chap said, 100e per person without going mad.


----------



## chico_d (18 Dec 2006)

Yeah was there a few weeks ago for dinner, at least 100 if not 120 per person if wine is included, such a nice treat for steak lovers!! id reccomend the onion rings just for the size of them also and the creamed sweetcorn mmmmm..


----------



## wheeler (18 Dec 2006)

I was there at x-mas time last year - it's worth going to experience once. Service is excellent. 

However, the steak was nice but I've had better.

Cost was approx 280 for 2.


----------



## Leo (18 Dec 2006)

You could also try Darwin's on Aungier St.. Not quite the same experience as Shanahan's, but very good steak.


----------



## Keentoinvest (18 Dec 2006)

Id recommend Venu www.venu.ie on Annes Lane . Its relatively new, setup by Patrick guilbaud. Food is great, prices are very reasonable and its absolutely more craic than shanahans.

Ive also heard some pretty goof things about Town bar and grill on Dawson street.


----------



## Nell (18 Dec 2006)

FXBs is very nice in Templebar. Ive never been to Shanahans but would recommend the quality of the steak in FX. Lovely onion rings aswell! The sister resturant in Monkstown is also very good. Reasonably priced.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

For €100 each I'd be expecting to get something better than onion rings no matter how good they are!


----------



## Satanta (18 Dec 2006)

Possibly pointing out the obvious (and as it's a gift possibly no need for it to be used straight away, but just incase)...



> *Restaurant Hours of Operation: *
> Monday to Sunday                            from 6:00pm
> Open for lunch every friday from 12.30 to 2.00 pm
> Christmas opening. *we close for two weeks please check                            closer to Christmas time for exact dates*.


----------



## car (18 Dec 2006)

thanks for the replies, yeah it is a gift so there'll be time enough to use it.   I did want the whole experience side of it as well rather then just going for a nice meal (no disrespect to one pico, darwins etc).   I mean, most of us like a good steak in a nice restaraunt, but shanahans is a bit beyond most of us for even that.. now where did I put that SSIA again?


----------



## car (18 Dec 2006)

rang them, they recommend either 100-120e vouchers.


----------



## fatmanknows (18 Dec 2006)

Ahhhhhh, Shanahans...............One of my favourites

Rule 1. - Don't order a Starter !..........It will ruin your mains...(believe me......even a fat b'tard like me does'nt need a starter when dining in Shanahans').

Rule 2. Ah Yes the Mains.......Yes Sir, I'll have the New York Strip - rare - (their beef is from their own herd and the cuts quite thick....so rare is rare. If ya don't normally like it to rare best go medium rare.) With that I'll have the creamed spinach, onions rings as like no other and some sauteed potatoes.

Rule 3. If it's just two of you only order one portion of each extra....as there is plently in a portion.

Rule 4. Wine list is Fab but kicks off at €40plus. 

Rule 5. Unbuckle the belt, trouser buttons, fly, take off tie, undo top three shirt buttons .....right you're ready........now enjoy !!!


PS.... If the ol'man can't it make for any reason PM me....I'll be ready at 5 mins notice.


----------



## europhile (18 Dec 2006)

It's not enormously sophisticated. Favoured by Fianna Fail builders and the sort of person who liked a big feed of steak. Nothing too fancy to upset them.


----------



## Mr Toad (18 Dec 2006)

Can heartily recommend as the best steak restaurant in Dublin.  Many an enjoyable evening.  Make sure to have a drink afterwards in the downstairs bar.


----------



## 26cb (19 Dec 2006)

If the man really loves his steak, Ryans Pub in Ratoath....


----------



## car (19 Dec 2006)

> Ryans Pub in Ratoath....


oh yes... moved round the corner to it about a year ago, many have been had.  

I got the vouchers last night for shanahans.   thanks for the tips fatman, I'll pass them on when hes going.  Oh, he wouldnt pass on this one... if he does, Im next in line.


----------



## Superman (19 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> For €100 each I'd be expecting to get something better than onion rings no matter how good they are!


Would you feel ripped-off?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

No - because I wouldn't pay €100 for a steak dinner for one in the first place. Too expensive for my tastes. But presumably not for others'. Certainly no rip-off though.


----------



## Murt10 (19 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> No - because I wouldn't pay €100 for a steak dinner for one in the first place. Too expensive for my tastes.



No doubt you are still eating in an old favourite of yours Romano's in Capel St.

I was back there during the week for lunch. First time in a couple of years. Hasn't changed. Still great value and atmosphere.


Murt


----------



## Guest109 (19 Dec 2006)

100 euros for a steak dinner,  think id stick to a fish supper anywhere  when you have had a few. you hardly know what your eating


----------



## fatmanknows (19 Dec 2006)

ainya said:


> 100 euros for a steak dinner, think id stick to a fish supper anywhere when you have had a few. you hardly know what your eating


 
Your not suppossed to arrive at Shanahan's 'blitzed'. Although You may by all means leave 'blitzed'.... But by that time you will have already gorged on the most tenderest, succulent piece of beef you are likely to have had. Shanahan's is clearly not for everybody...I suppose the snug feeling of having an extra €100 in your SSIA appeals to some........but to those of us who enjoy some of the finer things in Life the occasional trip into Shanahan's enables you to experience the Kingdom of Heaven for a couples of hours or so.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

Murt10 said:


> No doubt you are still eating in an old favourite of yours Romano's in Capel St.


Usually at least once a week. Which is a lot less frequently than some of my colleagues!


----------



## Firefly (20 Dec 2006)

Morning all....just to report that I had my best ever fillet last night in FXBs on Pembroke St. Small quibble was that it was medium instead of medium-well but just as well as it was sooo succulent. Defo recommend this. Like the note about the SSIA & Shanahans....
Firefly.


----------



## battyee (27 Dec 2006)

On a point of order - Shanahan's do not serve onion rings. They call them springs as they come in a tall spiral shape like a wire spring.


----------

